# mantid molt



## slicks (Jul 28, 2006)

my mantid recently molted except that now he is missing a rear leg.does anyone know if this will grow back or is it gone forever?


----------



## julian camilo (Jul 28, 2006)

unless it is now an adult, it will grow back with each successive moult. if the whole thing is missing, it'll take more moults than if its only a little. please use the search function.


----------



## slicks (Jul 28, 2006)

thanks for the info


----------



## Rick (Jul 29, 2006)

Welcome to the site. If the mantis just did it's last molt it will not grow back.


----------

